# Excuse my ignorance, but I need to go over this



## RyanReese09 (Jun 2, 2010)

I want to go over all the differnt types of memo that you use

I don't think I understand them

Here is what I think they mean

Imagery---------??
Journey (Standard)--Learning where they are supposed to go? Like, BO RG etc etc
Roman Rooms Journey-??
Visual	-?
Letter Pairs-??

I am learning BLD (trying to, in time for Washington DC spring)..I have done some non-blinded solves, so I want to try memory now


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 2, 2010)

Letter pairs:

clicky


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ah ok..the parenthesis are for my use 

Letter Pairs-Using alphabet to assign to each peice (POSSIBLE) 

Imagery-?

Journey (Standard)-Learning where they are supposed to go? Like, BO RG etc etc?? (POSSIBLE)

Roman Rooms Journey-?

Visual	-?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 3, 2010)

Also, when i start doing blinded solves, how will I know whether to flip an orientation of an edge (or corner for that matter)

For example, say for a setup move it's a simple L' and then do the T perm to get that peice into buffer (then undo setup)

But say that peice you are bringing back from the setup move happens to have the wrong orientation? So you have to bring it back up with L' and do Tperm again, then flip the edge orientation with the setup move.

But my question is, how would you remember that in memo?

Also, I sorta understand breaking itno a cycle-when the buffer position=solved, just get a non solved edge in there? (same concept for corners) 

Thanks


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 3, 2010)

Thread closed, the forum is not a notepad to be used for personal note taking. Please see the Memory Methods thread as a starting point for more information.

May I also suggest The one answer question thread for quick questions related to any cubing subject if you do not wish to wade through the threads in the blindfold sub-forum for answers to your specific question.

Chris


----------

